# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Embalses "mal construidos"

## IMP68

Abro este hilo para que, entre todos, comentemos los embalses que considero "mal construidos", es decir, que por una u otra razon no pueden albergar el volumen total para el que fueron construidos.

Para ello inicio el hilo con 3 embalses:

1.- El embalse de Arenos en la provincia de Castellón. Construido para 130 hm3 de capacidad, jamás lo ha tenido por problemas en un estribo de la presa y en la ladera en la que se alza el pueblo de Puebla de Arenoso. El máximo al que ha llegado son 99 hm3. Actualmente en obras, no puede pasar de 55 hm3 aprox. y una vez acabadas podrá albergar 100 hm3 aprox. Ademas si pasa de 108 hm3 inunda una central hidroelectrica. Los problemas se detectaron desde su puesta en funcionamiento. Bajo mi punto de vista una chapuza total, si no recuerdo mal solo en el año 2004 se perdieron cerca de 70hm3 por ello.

2.- Embalse del Catllar. Por problemas de filtraciones no puede pasar de 1/3 de su capacidad, cifrada en 59 hm3 (o sea no puede pasar de 20hm3). Ademas el embalse esta sobredimensionado.

3.- Embalse de Contreras. Sobran comentarios, ya se han hecho sobradamente en su post correspondiente.

Si conoceis alguno mas, los vais poniendo.

Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Más de una, y más de dos presas hay en Canarias que jamás han tenido agua, o que nunca han llegado a su máximo por estar sobredimensionados. Ejemplos están en La Presa de Los Campitos, en Tenerife, y la Presa de Soria, en Gran Canaria.

Y por otro lado hay otras que se construyeron en terrenos porosos filtrantes, como una en el SE de Gran Canaria, a la que llaman la "presa política", ya que fue un empecinamiento del alcalde del municipio, y para la inauguración la llenaron a base de camiones cisterna.

----------


## perdiguera

En otro hilo puse lo del embalse de Maria Cristina creo que en la cuenca del barranco de la viuda en Castellón por problemas de filtraciones.

Los embalses de Puentes y Valdeinfierno en la cuenca del río Guadalentín o Sangonera nunca pdrán alcanzar su volumen total de agua, incluso alguno de ellos o los dos han sido recrecidos porque los lodos y arrastres les colmatan, como está el Cordobilla actualmente.

Fijaros que en las estadísticas de embalses no salen todos ya que algunos construidos sólo están para laminar avenidas y no tienen generalmente agua.
Hemos de pensar lo que decimos cuando hablamos de "mal construidos"

----------


## IMP68

> En otro hilo puse lo del embalse de Maria Cristina creo que en la cuenca del barranco de la viuda en Castellón por problemas de filtraciones.
> 
> Los embalses de Puentes y Valdeinfierno en la cuenca del río Guadalentín o Sangonera nunca pdrán alcanzar su volumen total de agua, incluso alguno de ellos o los dos han sido recrecidos porque los lodos y arrastres les colmatan, como está el Cordobilla actualmente.
> 
> Fijaros que en las estadísticas de embalses no salen todos ya que algunos construidos sólo están para laminar avenidas y no tienen generalmente agua.
> Hemos de pensar lo que decimos cuando hablamos de "mal construidos"


Cuando me refiero a "mal construidos" quiero decir que por problemas de distinto tipo no llegan a guardar toda el agua que pueden, tal como indico en los 3 ejemplos que pongo, nunca por el tema de laminación de avenidas, ya que se supone que estos pueden llegar a estar llenos en caso de avenidas de los rios en los que están.

Ademas, en el ejemplo que das del embalse de Maria Cristina, en la Rambla de la Viuda de Castellón, es un embalse que conozco muy bien, y aunque es cierto que tiene problemas de filtraciones y que normalmente esta bastante vacio, si que ha llegado a estar lleno, pero tambien es cierto que cuando lo está pierde el agua con rapidez.

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Más de una, y más de dos presas hay en Canarias que jamás han tenido agua, o que nunca han llegado a su máximo por estar sobredimensionados*. Ejemplos están en La Presa de Los Campitos, en Tenerife, y la Presa de Soria, en Gran Canaria.


Habría que ver... yo más bien diría que son embalses de Defensa y por lo cual, con un régimen de caudales normal, nunca se llenarán o directamente están vacíos para sostener cuando caiga una buena tromba de agua...

----------


## Luján

> Habría que ver... yo más bien diría que son embalses de Defensa y por lo cual, con un régimen de caudales normal, nunca se llenarán o directamente están vacíos para sostener cuando caiga una buena tromba de agua...



Conozco muy bien ambos embalses y los dos se hicieron con vistas a crear una reserva de agua para Santa Cruz de Tenerife una (Campitos) y para Maspalomas y el sur de Gran Canaria la otra (Soria).

En ningún caso se construyeron pensando principalmente en la laminación de avenidas ni en la defensa contra ellas.

No me gusta entrar en estos temas, pero ambas fueron en gran parte apuestas políticas.

Las otras construidas en lugares porosos y con filtraciones simplemente no tuvieron un estudio decente.

----------


## REEGE

El embalse de San Clemente en Granada es otro de los "mal" construidos o que su geología no permite almacenar bien el agua en él. Un saludo IMP68.

----------

